# Ποιος το είπε; (Απάντηση: Η Κανέλλη το είπε.)



## sarant (Sep 13, 2012)

Ένα κουιζάκι, να δω αν θα το βρει κανείς μέχρι αύριο το πρωί που θα το βάλω στο ιστολόγιο. Ποιος είπε τα παρακάτω;

Με απόφαση του Ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου έχετε νοικιάσει τη γλώσσα σας και πληρώνετε δικαιώματα για να την χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αυτό δεν το έχουν κάνει ούτε οι Αιθίοπες με 287 σύμφωνα, δεν το έχουν κάνει οι Κινέζοι ούτε και οι Γιαπωνέζοι. Η μοναδική χώρα που πληρώνει δικαιώματα στον Bill Gates για να μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει τη γλώσσα της, την πριν το 1980, είναι η ελληνική.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 14, 2012)

O Steve Jobbs.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

Αναφέρεται στο πολυτονικό; Ο Πολύδωρας; Μπα, όχι, δεν θα το έλεγε έτσι. Θα πω ο Σαμαράς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια, η αμχαρική είναι συλλαβογραφική και έχει κάπου 275 χαρακτήρες, ο καθένας από τους οποίους αποτελεί συνδυασμό ενός συμφώνου με ένα φωνήεν. Τα σύμφωνα είναι όλα κι όλα 33. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι αδύνατο να φανταστούμε μια γλώσσα με 287 σύμφωνα, αλλά πληροφορούμαι ότι στον πλανήτη Αρλούμπα (όνομα του οποίου η μεταγραφή γίνεται με τους περιορισμούς των γήινων γλωσσών) οι κάτοικοι διαθέτουν γλώσσα που θυμίζει το μαστίγιο «γάτα με τις εννιά ουρές». Με γλώσσα σαν κι αυτή καταφέρνουν να χρησιμοποιούν πάνω από 500 συμφωνικούς φθόγγους, ενώ δεν χρειάζονται κανέναν φωνηεντικό φθόγγο. Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι κάθε συζήτηση με φωνήεντα (ή για φωνήεντα) θα μπέρδευε τους κατοίκους της Αρλούμπας.

Την απάντηση την ξέρω, αλλά δεν θα χαλάσω την έκπληξη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε αναφέρεται στο πολυτονικό και το ότι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια που δεν είχαμε γιουνικόουντ σου έβγαινε το λάδι για να γράψεις μη λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

Σωστή η υπόθεση της SBE, άψογο το κομμάτι του Νίκελ, θα το κλέψω παραφρασμένο, όχι δεν είναι ο Σαμαράς.

Κι ένα χιντάκι, ειπώθηκε σε επιτροπή της Βουλής πριν από μερικές μέρες.


----------



## Irini (Sep 14, 2012)

Σιγά μην μαντέψω αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση (και λινκ στη Wikipedia  )
Σε ποια από τις παρακάτω αναφέρεται;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Ethiopia


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Σ'αυτή, όπως είπε κι ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω. Που δεν ήξερα ότι είναι σημιτική γλώσσα. Εξηγεί ίσως αυτό τη συλλαβογραφή;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 14, 2012)

Όποιος παρακολουθεί Στάζυμπο, γνωρίζει: η Κανέ*λ*η:devil:. Βάλτο, είπε και ότι η γραμματική μας έγινε με χορηγία από χάμπουργκερ :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> Σωστή η υπόθεση της SBE



Αδικία, εγώ έκανα πρώτος την υπόθεση.:glare:


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

Nαι, αλλά έβαλες ερωτηματικό, ενώ η SBE δεν είχε αμφιβολίες :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Όποιος παρακολουθεί Στάζυμπο, γνωρίζει: η Κανέ*λ*η:devil:. Βάλτο, είπε και ότι η γραμματική μας έγινε με χορηγία από χάμπουργκερ :lol:



Α, δεν παίζω, δεν σκέφτηκα ότι παρακολουθείτε τον Στάζιμπο :) (που εγώ του ζήτησα να το γιουτουμπίσει γιατί το αρχικό βίντεο ήταν δίωρο).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 14, 2012)

αποκαλυπτήρια http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/lernaiokanelli/


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> Nαι, αλλά έβαλες ερωτηματικό, ενώ η SBE δεν είχε αμφιβολίες :)



Ναι, καλά. Όλο την μπουκιά απ' το στόμα θέλετε να μου παίρνετε. Ούτε ένα mcnugget δεν μου αφήσατε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η κυρία Κανέλλη θα πρέπει να ενημερωθεί για τη λεπτομερέστατη και πλήρως τεκμηριωμένη ανάλυση του Νίκου Σαραντάκου (να της τα κάνουμε και πιο λιανά αν πρέπει) και να βγει να ζητήσει συγγνώμη για τις ανοησίες που λέει. Επιτέλους, πρέπει να υπάρχει και στα γλωσσικά κάποια ποινή για τη διάδοση ψευδών. Να την κάνουμε να μην μπορεί να σταθεί αν δεν πάρει πίσω τις αρλούμπες της.

*Λιάνα Κανέλλη, λες ανοησίες, το κατάλαβες;*

.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)

Λες να μην το ξέρει;

Θυμάμαι το σλόγκαν της Λιλιπούπολης: μια εκπομπή για μεγάλους και για ευφυείς μικρούς.
Το γλωσσικό στις μέρες μας έχει γίνει κάτι ανάλογο: ένα φιάσκο για αμόρφωτους και για ευφυείς βαλτούς. Ο καθένας τους διαλέγει το στρατόπεδό του.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Ξανάκουσα αυτή την έκρηξη ανοησίας:

Το δεύτερο οικονομικό χαρακτηριστικό εξωτερικής, εσωτερικής και εθνικής πολιτικής είναι ότι είμαστε η μοναδική χώρα στον κόσμο που νοίκιασε τη γλώσσα της. Δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη χώρα στον κόσμο που νοίκιασε τη γλώσσα της. Με απόφαση του Ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου έχετε νοικιάσει τη γλώσσα σας και πληρώνετε δικαιώματα για να τη χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αυτό δεν το έχουν κάνει ούτε οι Αιθίοπες με 287 σύμφωνα, δεν το έχουν κάνει οι Κινέζοι, δεν το έχουν κάνει οι Γιαπωνέζοι. Η μοναδική χώρα που πληρώνει δικαιώματα στον Μπιλ Γκέιτς για να μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει τη γλώσσα της, την πριν το 1980, είναι η ελληνική.

[…] Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο καταργήθηκαν οι τόνοι στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύει την ανάγνωση σε οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα οποιουδήποτε κειμένου έχει τόνους, δηλαδή, του συνόλου της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας, και πρέπει να πληρώσεις λογισμικό για να τη διαβάσεις. Σε καμία χώρα του κόσμου δεν πληρώνεις λογισμικό για να διαβάσεις τη γλώσσα σου, σε καμία. Οι Αιθίοπες που δεν έχουν φωνήεντα αλλά μόνο σύμφωνα, δεν πληρώνουν. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής είμαστε και η μοναδική χώρα που κωδικοποιήθηκε από τα χάμπουργκερ.

Η κωδικοποίηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας έχει γίνει με χορηγία McDonald, για να αισθάνεσαι πολύ καλός πατριώτης όταν μασάς ένα χάμπουργκερ. Καμία άλλη χώρα δεν χρησιμοποίησε χορηγό για να αποκτήσει τα 60 εκατομμύρια λήμματα που δεν έχει καμία άλλη γλώσσα. 

Εντάξει, τα 60 εκατομμύρια λήμματα θα τα έχει ακούσει από κάποιο λερναίο, αλλά μυαλό και γνώσεις έχει, θα έπρεπε να ξέρει τι είναι λήμμα και να μην εκτίθεται με αυτό τον τρόπο. Για το ότι δεν κατάλαβε ότι η Μακντόναλντ που ξεκίνησε το Θησαυρό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (TLG) δεν έχει σχέση με τα χάμπουργκερ, θα φταίει που έχει ξεχάσει τι είχε μάθει ως δημοσιογράφος. Για το ότι δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μια γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να έχει τόσα σύμφωνα, θα τη συγχωρέσουμε αφού δεν είναι γλωσσολόγος. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πού ξεσήκωσε την πληροφορία ότι οι Αιθίοπες και οι Ιάπωνες δεν πληρώνουν που υπάρχουν στα Windows γραμματοσειρές για τις γλώσσες τους, ενώ οι Έλληνες πληρώνουν για τις πολυτονικές γραμματοσειρές. Δηλαδή, σε ποιες παρέες ή σε ποιες ιστοσελίδες μπορεί κανείς να αντλήσει πληροφορίες τόσο αστήρικτες και βλακώδεις, να μην τις διασταυρώσει και να πάει να τις επαναλάβει στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων; Θέλει κοίταγμα (το ζήτημα).

(Το κείμενο της Κανέλλη είναι σε γραμματοσειρά Palatino, την πολυτονική. Ελπίζω να εκτιμήσει το ότι μπήκα στα έξοδα για χάρη της. :) )


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Αυτό που δείχνει την ύψιστη ασχετοσύνη περί υπολογιστών είναι που λέει ότι φταίει που δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει πολυτονικό κείμενο _ο τρόπος που καταργήθηκαν οι τόνοι. _
Βεβαίως αν δεν είχαν καταργηθεί οι τόνοι θα είχαμε μόνο πολυτονικό στους υπολογιστές, αλλά άντε να της εξηγήσεις ότι για τον υπολογιστή η μονοτονική ελληνική, η πολυτονική και τα γκρίκλις είναι άλλες γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> η μονοτονική ελληνική, η πολυτονική και τα γκρίκλις είναι άλλες γλώσσες.


Τα γκρίκλις είναι άλλη γλώσσα μόνο για τους ηλεκτρονικούς ορθογραφικούς διορθωτές, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Ας μην αρχίσουμε με τα γκρίκλις. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο υπολογιστής όταν βλέπει το α σκέτο, το ά και το α με δασεία καταλαβαίνει διαφορετικά σύμβολα, ενώ εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο γράμμα. 

Και κάτι που ξέχασα πιο πάνω:

*Ελληγενή, eat my dust, re!*

:twit::twit::twit::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

Έχουμε μπερδέψει την γραβάτα με το σώβρακο. Όταν ξεκίνησα να χειρίζομαι Η/Υ, το 1994 στο ΤΕΙ, υπήρχε το DOS και τα προ 95 Windows. Τότε στους Η/Υ υπήρχε η κωδικοποίηση extended ASCII (πολλοί την ονάμαζαν ASCII αλλά το σωστό ήταν extended ASCII διότι από τα 7bit είχε πάει στα 8).

Την εποχή του ASCII κάθε χαρακτήρας στον Η/Υ κατελάμβανε 7bit. Άρα είχαμε 128 διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες. Η αγγλική έχει 26 γράμματα άρα 52 χαρακτήρες (κεφαλαία, πεζά). Αν προσθέσουμε 32 ειδικούς, μη εκτυπώσιμους χαρακτήρες συν 10 αριθμούς έχουμε σύνολο 94 χαρακτήρες. Να βάλουμε και τα σημεία στίξεως, αριθμητικά σύμβολα κ.λπ. υπερβαίνουμε τους 100 χαρακτήρες. Δεύτερη γλώσσα δεν χώραγε οπότε αλλάξαμε στο extended ASCII. Τα 7 bit γίνανε 8 κι ως εκ τούτου το πλήθος των χαρακτήρων από 128 έγινε 256. Είχαμε λοιπόν αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες, χαρακτήρες δεύτερης γλώσσας, αριθμούς, σημεία στίξης, αριθμητικά σύμβολα, χαρακτήρες για να ζωγραφίζεις πλαίσια (οι μεγαλύτεροι θα έχετε δει σε κάποιο λογιστήριο παλιό λογισμικό όπως το Κεφάλαιο).

Στο εσωτερικό του Η/Υ άλλο ήταν το αγγλικό γράμμα έη κι άλλο το ελληνικό γράμμα άλφα κ.ο.κ.. Με το extended ASCII είχαμε την αγγλική συν μία ακόμη γλώσσα.

Τα Unicode έχουν 16bit. Το πλήθος τῶν χαρακτήρων από 256 έγινε 65.536. Αν αφαιρέσουμε τους 32 ειδικούς χαρακτήρες μένουν 65.502.

Χωράει πλήθος γλωσσών. Βάλτε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, κεφαλαία πεζά, ιταλικά φωνήεντα με βαρεία, γαλλικά φωνήεντα με οξεία και με βαρεία, γερμανικά με ουμλάουτ, ιαπωνικά συλλαβογράμματα (χιραγκάνα, κατακάνα) με large και small font, τα προαναφερθένα αμαρικά, τα κάντζι, κυριλλικά, μαθηματικά σύμβολα, IPA χαρακτήρες ... χωρέσανε τα πάντα. Το μόνο που φαίνεται να μην χωράει είναι ίσως όλο το σύνολο των κινεζικών ιδεογραμμάτων. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες.

Όλα τα άλλα είναι μπούρδες. Άσε που όταν νοικιάζεις κάτι δικό σου πληρώνεσαι, δεν πληρώνεις. τουλάχιστον το κείμενο λέει ότι την νοικιάσαμε, όχι ότι την πουλήσαμε.


----------

